# Adobe Audition datei in gleiche teile teilen?



## Roninmax (28. Mai 2006)

Hi

wie kann ich mit adobe audition eine audio datei die sagen wir 2 stunden lang ist in lauter gleichlange teile schneiden (z.B. 5min) ... das ganze natürlich ohne jedes mal alles manuell zu machen.... Danke


----------

